# January - vote for your favorite photo



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for being so patient guys. Ended up working more than I was supposed. But the thread is up and ready for you to start voting. So pick your favorite photo.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

They are all GREAT!!!!!


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

there seems to be some issues with this one... one of the photos is posted twice under two names, and I just happened to notice there was no photo after my name??


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

mkkuch
has the photo with the children in the snow cave with the Golden out front. 

These need to be fixed before we vote.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't see they wenryder pic!


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*Toughest choice yet*

I truly had seven favorites but enjoyed each and every one of them. After looking. . . and looking . . .my vote was for ljilly28 but the closest of seconds go to danielleh and griffyn's mom (the little puppy doing the hoola hoop, where are you calendar pickers?)

Congratulations to all. These pics are fabulous. :wavey:


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

A number of the pictures aren't showing up for me (LJilly's, Rob's GR's, and others). I don't want to vote until I can see all of them.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I have fixed what I can, so we will leave the poll open for a couple of extra days. 

The only thing not fixed is Wenryder's photo. The photo is no longer in the original thread either. Once you post a photo it is important that you not move it. If you move it you break the link and it will no longer appear.


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

marshab1 said:


> I have fixed what I can, so we will leave the poll open for a couple of extra days.
> 
> The only thing not fixed is Wenryder's photo. The photo is no longer in the original thread either. Once you post a photo it is important that you not move it. If you move it you break the link and it will no longer appear.


I haven't touched it; the original link was from my profile gallery, and I just checked, the photo is still there....


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

wenryder said:


> I haven't touched it; the original link was from my profile gallery, and I just checked, the photo is still there....


I was not able to see which picture it was that was originally linked. Something may have happened to the link connection this last week when we had some board issues. Since you are still in the poll can you just repost the picture it was in a post on here?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This was really HARD to choose just one-they're all fantastic pictures, all the goldens are so beautiful. Love seeing them having a blast in the snow.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Wenryder...can you post your picture here in the thread so we can see it?


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh, yes I can!

I think it was this one:


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I've got them all in there now...


----------

